# Mainboard und CPU für sparsamen Server



## Jimini_Grillwurst (17. September 2010)

*Mainboard und CPU für sparsamen Server*

Aloha.
Ich suche für einen Fileserver folgende Komponenten:
- eine möglichst sparsame CPU
- ein möglichst sparsames Mainboard (mind. 6x SATA, ECC-Support, GBit-LAN onboard wäre nett)

Letztendlich suche ich nur eine etwas stärkere, aber wenn möglich mindestens genauso sparsame Variante zu einem Atom-System, welches bei einem RAID5 oder 6 wohl deutlich gefordert sein dürfte und in puncto Sparsamkeit, Durchsatz und Anzahl der SATA-Ports nicht so ganz das gelbe vom Ei ist. 
Schnickschnack wie Virtualisierung werde ich auf der Kiste nicht nutzen, da sie ohnehin headless betrieben wird. 

Bei meiner Suche bin ich bisher bei Celeron und Sempron angelangt - beim Celeron scheint die Auswahl der Boards mit ECC-Support aber sehr begrenzt zu sein.

Danke im Voraus für Vorschläge.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2010)

*AW: Mainboard und CPU für sparsamen Server*

ECC RAM bei einem Fileserver, sprich einem besseren NAS? Find ich, persönlich, etwas übertrieben. Die c't hatte öfters mal solche Artikel, wo fertige NAS / Windows Home Server getestet wurden und, darum schreib ich es, zwei Vorschläge der c't bezüglich Selbstbau vorgestellt wurden, die genau dein Anforderungsprofil hatten:

- schneller Datendurchsatz
- Sparsamkeit

Es war schon ziemlich erstaunlich, wie schlecht selbst ein Atom 330 in einem NAS abgeschnitten hat, was den Durchsatz betrifft.

Mein Linux NAS mit 2TB hat eh nur eine 100mbit Anbindung, von daher ist mir die relativ schwache CPU egal. Das System, ein CH3SNAS von Coneptronic mit fun_plug / optware, verbraucht sehr wenig Strom ... ich glaube (!) unter Last etwas um die 20 Watt, ~8 Watt im "Idle" ... wenn beide Platten im Stromsparmodus sind. 

Aber das ist eher die ambitionierte Heimanwenderlösung, dein Anforderungsprofil sieht etwas ... komplexer aus.

Wenn du magst, schau ich heute bzw. am WE mal mein c't Archiv durch & würde dann die Komponenten hier verewigen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (17. September 2010)

*AW: Mainboard und CPU für sparsamen Server*

Der Server dient zwar primär als Datenhalde, es laufen allerdings noch einige andere Dienste darauf. Mein jetziger Fileserver hat 2x 1,5 TB im RAID1 laufen, daher wird das System durch I/O-Traffic nicht nennenswert belastet. Beim künftigen RAID5 oder 6 dürfte das dann aber anders aussehen, da ich in absehbarer Zeit sicherlich mehr als 5 Platten einbinden werde. Daher dachte ich mir, dass es nicht schaden kann, ein ECC-fähiges System zu haben, wenn man 10 TB Daten hält.
Momentan kommt die Kiste immerhin auf rund 75MB/s im LAN. Da allerdings 4 Clients im Netz GBit auslasten, würde ich den Fileserver gerne ebenfalls auf >110MB/s bringen.

Die c't hat in der aktuellen Ausgabe einen Artikel bzgl. NAS und Selbstbau-Lösungen, allerdings geht deren Anforderungsprofil ziemlich an meinem vorbei - die Geschwindigkeit des Servers ist mir (vom Durchsatz mal abgesehen) absolut wurscht und eine grafische Oberfläche hat das System ohnehin nicht.

MfG Jimini

Edit: das jetzige System dürfte ohne Platten so um die 25 Watt ziehen, das geplante System würde ich mittels Undervolting und Underclocking gerne in ähnliche Dimensionen bringen.

Für die Heftnummern der jeweiligen c't-Ausgaben wäre ich dankbar, ich habe auf die Schnelle nichts finden können.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2010)

*AW: Mainboard und CPU für sparsamen Server*

Hast Du nen bestimmten Grund, warum Du nicht einfach ein fertiges NAS in Form eines LAN-Gehäuses für mehrere HDDs ins Netzwerk einbindest und Dir nen echten kleinen PC zusammenbasteln willst?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (17. September 2010)

*AW: Mainboard und CPU für sparsamen Server*

Klar, sonst würde ich mir ein NAS holen 
- Erweiterbarkeit (ich werde mit 4x 2 TB im RAID5 anfangen und den Verbunde dann bei Bedarf erweitern, evtl. hin bis zum RAID6)
- Bedienbarkeit (Zugriff über SSH und Administration über Programme, die ICH da drauf haben will)
- Flexibilität (wenn ich von heute auf morgen ne grafische Oberfläche haben will, setz ich die einfach auf)
- Preis (ein NAS mit Platz für 6 Festplatten dürfte teurer sein als Board, CPU, RAM, Case)
- NFS-Unterstützung
- diverse andere Dienste, die auf der Kiste laufen (Webserver, Mailserver, IRCD etc.)
- Bastelfaktor! Es rockt halt, sowas selber aufzusetzen *g*
- ...

Die Liste wäre beliebig zu verlängern - mein jetziger Gentoo-Fileserver ist so gut in mein Netz eingebunden, dass da wohl kein NAS mithalten kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rabowke (18. September 2010)

*AW: Mainboard und CPU für sparsamen Server*

Die aktuelle c't ( 20 / 2010 ) hat diesbezüglich auch einen Artikel, ihr selbstgebauter Rechner hat auch ECC RAM ... aber kommt wohl mit Windows Home Server auf ~75MB/sek. Lesen & Schreiben, Linux soll wohl dagegen ziemlich abstinken.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (19. September 2010)

*AW: Mainboard und CPU für sparsamen Server*

Ja, den Artikel hab ich auch hier. Linux schneidet da schlechter ab, da zum einen die Atom-Boards einfach recht schwach auf der Brust und zum anderen die verwendeten Linux-Installationen nicht sonderlich brauchbar sind. 

Der Artikel ist zwar gut, trifft meine Anforderungen aber nicht ganz - der Autor bemängelt z.B. die (niedrige) Geschwindigkeit von Atom-Systemen, geht allerdings auch von einem Server mit grafischer Oberflächer, Virtualisierungsgedöns etc. aus - was bei mir (auf der Kiste) alles wegfällt. Die CPU kann so langsam sein wie sie will, so lange ich auf einen ordentlichen Durchsatz im GBit-Bereich komme.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mainboard und CPU für sparsamen Server*

So, ich habe heute morgen mal ausgiebig Testergebnisse ergoogelt und mich durch diverse Foren gelesen, das Ergebnis ist AsRock A785GXH sowie ein Athlon II X2 235e. Dazu dann ein schmales bequiet!-Netzteil (300 Watt sollten wohl ausreichen) sowie 1 oder 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher und natürlich ein paar Festplatten. Das Board unterstützt kein ECC, aber davon bin ich jetzt ohnehin weggekommen - so irre wichtig sollte das nicht sein für einen Rechner, der primär dazu da sein wird, Daten zu horten.
Die CPU werde ich auf - wenn möglich - die Hälfte untertakten, allzu viel Leistung sollte auch ein größeres RAID5 / RAID6 nicht brauchen.

MfG Jimini


----------

